# les pooches mat zapper



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

if anyone knows where I can get one please let me know xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sensing MATTS everywhere


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

really small ones...tangled up baby coat on his hind legs...week. 7 months old now. have emailed les pooches directly...panic!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the green one which should be fine for small matts .. I only use it when my dogs get a fuller and longer coat ... 

Also you will be able to remove the small matts using a comb, work on a small area and keep combing, if the matts feel tight you can always use a scissors to gently break through them ... hope this helps


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think they've been out of stock for months. Every time I decide to buy one, they're always out of stock.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have been looking since before Christmas with no luck. I seem to remember that someone was expecting stock in March - but I can't remember which of the many websites it was! We stick with our Mikki matt breaker - which has served us well enough so far.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

if u remember who may have been getting them in id be really grateful if u can let me know!!
thanks!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been told there is a manufacturing/UK distribution problem; I have had 2 on order since early December. Christies were expecting some in February, but they haven't materialised as yet.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have both the green and red les pooches....I had high hopes for them but really don't find them much better than an ordinary slicker.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

bunty said:


> if u remember who may have been getting them in id be really grateful if u can let me know!!
> thanks!!


I still can't remember, but likely to have been Christies, redcape or Mutneys. I may even have read it in another forum while googling "les pooch matt zapper". From what I have read, they are not unhelpful if you phone them direct. If I come across anything, I will be sure to post it here as there are a few of us waiting and hoping that this brush will solve all our problems!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They should have at crufts if you are going this year,thats where i got mine xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

These look similar and only £6 odd .... Might be worth a look x
The flexible dual sided slicker brush.
http://www.simpsons-online.co.uk/acatalog/slicker.html


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Still waiting for Les Pooches brushes ordered end of last November. In the meantime I have tried the brush Karen spotted. It was too harsh for Jenna and a Meadow, they didn't like it at all, but could well be fine on a thicker coated 'poo. 

I found this brush at Pets at Home, dearer, but still less than Les Pooches - 

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search3_10601_Furminator_-1_21_10551

I chose the small soft slicker brush (£17), and really like it, one side has straight pins, which is great for their silky ears, the other side is hooked, but not as harsh as the first alternative. Furminator do a stiffer version too. The only downside is that the double head isn't quite as easy to use in areas like arm pits (leg pits?!).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you've tried it Von, don't want folk to waste their money, it just looked so similar, I've seen those that you've bought. I hope your not disappointed with the les pooch when it eventually comes xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Glad you've tried it Von, don't want folk to waste their money, it just looked so similar, I've seen those that you've bought. I hope your not disappointed with the les pooch when it eventually comes xx


I don't think the Mikki brush would be a waste of money for a dog with a thicker, wiry coat, and it may well be ok for Meadow if her adult coat thickens as comes through, but at the moment it's too scratchy. I used a Les Pooches brush on Jenna on the grooming training I went to, it was really effective and Jenna was very comfortable with it, which is why I ordered one. I have to say that the Furminator slicker seems just as good, and both dogs are ok with it. I'm leaving the Les Pooch on order at the moment, as it would be good to have a brush for those smaller places.

I think Furminator would be making a lot of money right now if they did a single headed version of their slicker brushes! I'd certainly be cancelling my Les Pooch order and buying one for a start


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

mandym said:


> They should have at crufts if you are going this year,thats where i got mine xxx


hi mandy
can you remember what the stool was called, because im hopeing to go to crufts so it would be a good idea to pick one up while im there if they have got some by the time i get there!!!

thanks 

mandy


----------

